# Strange blue thing on Amazon Milk Frog



## Spotty (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm not even sure how to describe this. I found a strange blue protrusion on one of my Amazon Milk Frogs. The affected frog is much thinner than the other two. 

I gently moved it around with tweezers and it's attached. I've never heard of anything like this, any thoughts?


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Check out the link, looks like rectal prolapse.........

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/16433-emergency-supportive-care.html

-Mike-


----------



## spinycheek (Jan 26, 2010)

That looks terrible!!! I agree, looks like a prolapsed rectum.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

holy knar knar..... w.e it is i hope it lives through it.... poor lil fella


----------



## Spotty (Oct 23, 2008)

After some reading I'd tend to agree.

I had already separated it from the group prior to posting and I'm keeping the temperature a couple degrees higher than usual and the humidity up. I suppose I'll move the rest of the group to temporary enclosures for tonight as well until I can do something more permanent. 

Looks like I have some research to do tomorrow when I have more time. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Spotty (Oct 23, 2008)

Late update...

When I woke up the next morning the frog was back to normal. It's eating well and acting healthy once again. I'm trying to find a local vet that can do fecals, but without much luck so far. I may just treat the frog with Panacur to be extra safe before reintroducing him to the group but I haven't decided yet.

Thanks for those who offered help!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Panacur is a dewormer, what would you be trying to accomplish with it? Did you send in a fecal and it has hookworm or something?


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

I can see why you want to treat with panacur since nematodes can cause prolapse, but you might want to hold off on treating with the panacur until you get some fecals done just to be sure, nematodes are not the only reason for prolapse. It also come from trying to pass impacted food. Make sure the food source isnt to big for them.
shot gun treatments are the best idea.

best of wishes


----------

